# Bmx Lackieren



## OskarVelo (20. Februar 2009)

-Kann mir jemand sagen was es ca. kostet einen BMX Frame beim Profi lackieren zu lassen. Am liebsten hätte ich einen Chamelionlack der sich je nach Sonneneinstrahlung verändert notfalls geht auch ein Standart lack.

-Kann mir jemand eine Farbe oder eine Farbkobination empfehlen?

- Und kann mir jemand was über das Pulverbeschichten sagen?



Danke schonmal...


----------



## schrubber (20. Februar 2009)

was ist denn chamelionlack?? ich dachte immer das heisst flick flack...
ich finde das sieht sowas von bescheuert aus weil sich hauptsächlich so assis ihre billig golfs in der farbe lackieren lassen... aber musst dir ja gefallen.

das thema wurde hier auch schon zig mal diskutiert...

schau einfach im mtb teil mal nach... ich behaupte mal, dass da kein großer unterschied ist ob man ein bmx oder dirtbike lackiert.

ich empfehle dir die farbe schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iManu (20. Februar 2009)

mach selber mitna Spraydose, zahlste nur einen Bruchteil, und verkratzen wirds ja eh


----------



## RISE (20. Februar 2009)

Farbtipps zu geben bringt nicht viel, weil es dir gefallen muss. Flipflop Lack ist so eine Sache, von der ich abraten wÃ¼rde. Sieht in den ersten zwei Monaten vielleicht noch ganz brauchbar aus und danach kriegt man auch schon den Kollaps. Umso Ã¤rgerlicher ist es dann, wenn man vom "Profi" lackieren lÃ¤sst. Transparentlack ist ganz gut, hab ich selbst, der sieht je nach Licht auch etwas heller/dunkler aus, ist aber nicht ganz so aufdringlich.
LÃ¤sst sich laut einigen Leuten aber wohl nur umstÃ¤ndlich selber machen.

Lackieren kannst du bei etwas freundlicherem Wetter auch selbst, ist einfach, gÃ¼nstig und wenn man sich MÃ¼he gibt, wird das Ergebnis auch ordentlich. Ansonsten wÃ¼rd ich den Rahmen pulverbeschichten lassen, was wesentlich langlebiger wird als normaler Lack. Kosten liegen vermutlich so zwischen 50 und 80â¬ (grob geschÃ¤tzt), beim lackieren ist es weniger, aber das Ergebnis wird in den meisten FÃ¤llen nie so gut wie Pulver.


----------



## lennarth (20. Februar 2009)

@RISE
was meinst du genau mit transparentlack?
möchte meinen rahmen auch abbeizen und raw machen,aber hab da nicht so nette dinge gehört mit flugrost und so weiter.meinst du klarlack mit transparenzlack oder oder diesen..transluscuent..wie auch immer-lack.
mfg


----------



## Stirni (20. Februar 2009)

sein rahmen ist schwarz transculent also "durchsichtig" bzw. "durchscheinend"


----------



## RISE (20. Februar 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> @RISE
> was meinst du genau mit transparentlack?
> möchte meinen rahmen auch abbeizen und raw machen,aber hab da nicht so nette dinge gehört mit flugrost und so weiter.meinst du klarlack mit transparenzlack oder oder diesen..transluscuent..wie auch immer-lack.
> mfg



Ja, genau. Translucent. Ist ja nichts anderes als Lack mit Transparenteffekt und von Molotow gibts den mehreren Farben. Soll wohl allerdings n bisschen fleckig werden, wenn mans selber macht. Wurde mir hier zumindest mal gesagt. Und er zerkratzt recht leicht. Der grüne, wie er u.a. am DK Kachinsky oder United Feva verwendet wird, blättert auch ganz gerne mal ab. Generell würde ich aber sagen, dass auf die Arbeitsweise drauf an kommt. Ich bin kein Genie im Lackieren, aber bisher gabs auch keine groben Probleme. Auch nicht bei Rahmen.


----------



## lennarth (21. Februar 2009)

hab mir dein rad nun mal angeguckt und die farbe sieht recht geil aus..
blos wenn das fleckig oder unsauber wird,ist das nix,denk ich mal.schnödes schwarz ist mir aber zu blöd..raw oder dieses transluscent sieht schon richtig schick aus,aber mal sehn,ob das alles so klappt und ob ich meinen neuen rahmen schnell entlacke und vielleicht verhaue..


----------



## HEIZER (21. Februar 2009)

Einen Gegenstand vernünftig zu lackieren erfordert einiges an Vorarbeiten, dazu das richtige Equipment und vor allem Erfahrung !

Das alles zusammen gerechnet dürfte auf die wenigsten hier zutreffen , daher ist eine Pulverbeschichtung der zu empfehlende Weg zu einem positiven  Endergebnis.

Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung wie man richtig lackiert :

http://www.tunsty.net/howto_Ordentlich-lackieren.html


----------



## chrische (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe meins mal Sandstrahlen, grundieren und dann Pulverbeschichten lassen fuer 60â¬.


----------



## OskarVelo (21. Februar 2009)

vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (21. Februar 2009)

dann hab ich noch eine frage:
hab mich jetzt informiert,welche betriebe hier in der umgebung entlacken würden und 'oberflächenveredlung' betreiben,aber mir gehts schließlich um die grundstruktur des rahmens mit schweißnähten und ähnlichem.meine frage ist nu,gibt es transparente pulverbeschichtungen?und kann ich diese einfach auf den rahmen auftragen lassen oder muss das auf eine weitere (farbige) schicht pulverung aufgetragen werden?habe gegooglet aber nicht so richtig sachen gefunden,die mir explizit weiterhelfen.
danke schonmal


----------



## OskarVelo (21. Februar 2009)

dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen ist aber theoretisch möglich.


----------



## gmozi (21. Februar 2009)

Gibt es und geht ohne weitere Farbe.


----------



## lennarth (21. Februar 2009)

dankesehr.und wie beeinflusst das die optik?
nehmen wir an ich entlacke den rahmen mit beize,sodass nur der lack entfernt wird und nicht das material des rahmens verkratzt oder irgendwie verändert.wenn ich das dann alles gereinigt habe,lasse ich es transparent pulvern.ist das nun eine matte 'gesandstrahlt'-optik oder wie ein klarlack,nur härter und eben gepulvert?
sorry für meine extravaganten fragen..


----------



## iManu (21. Februar 2009)

Wenn du den Rahmen abbeitzt und klar lackierst/klar pulverst (ich weiß nur von farbiger Pulverbeschichtung...) ist der Rahmen "raw" und sollte, wenn dus ordentlich gemacht hast so aussehen: http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/7835/ofme003tg7.jpg


----------



## lennarth (21. Februar 2009)

ja,so weit war ich ja auch,doch das auf dem bild ist meiner meinung nach klarlack.meine frage ist,ob es bei einer transparenten pulverbeschichtung genauso aussieht wie klarlack oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. Februar 2009)

Redest du von wirklich durchsichtigem Transparentlack? Meines Wissens nach besteht ja rein optisch kein Unterschied. Ne Pulverbeschichtung ist in jedem Falle immer schlag- und kratzfester als normaler Klarlack, aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob nur die Farbe gepulvert wird oder ob der Klarlack dann auch nach dem gleichen Verfahren aufgetragen wird.


----------



## lennarth (21. Februar 2009)

meine eine möglichkeit wäre,nach dem abbeizen klarlack aus der dose oder wo auch immer her,auf jeden fall einen LACK aufzutragen.die andere wäre,es pulvern zu lassen,allerdings hab ich da keine ahnung von,und weiß nicht,wie das aussieht..


----------



## iManu (21. Februar 2009)

Ne ganz normale Sprühdose wie Belton reicht aus, solltest nur den Rahmen vorher gut entfetten. Frag mal den User "KUHJAND" ob man Klarpulvern kann, den kannst du auch gleich weitere Einzelheiten und Kosten fragen.


----------



## general-easy (24. Februar 2009)

Das teuere wenn du es beim Lackierer machen läßt ist eigentlich das entfernen des alten Lacks! Wenn du dir also nen bisschen Arbeit machst kannste das ruhig beim Pulvertypen abgeben! Hat mich damals 25 Taler gekostet! 

Jetzt hab ich mir aber ne airbrush pistole ausgeliehen und werds mal nen bisschen edler versuchen! Mal sehen was das wird!

Greetz!


----------



## lennarth (25. Februar 2009)

ahoi,
da ich bei google nichts nennenswertes beziehungsweise passendes finde,frage ich hier nochmal nach,da hier sicher die größte anzahl an menschen zu finden ist,die mal einen stahlrahmen abgebeizt haben.
gehört habe ich bisher,dass baumarktbeize mist ist und das glaube ich gern.beim finden einer beize,die lack von einem stahlrahmen entfernen soll,tu ich mich aber schwer.kann mir jemand (aus erfahrung) was empfehlen?
mfg


----------

